# Best way to invest 10K



## dodo (17 Apr 2009)

What is the best rate going


----------



## Lightning (17 Apr 2009)

Do you need 
1) Instant Access or
2) Can you lock for a period of time?

1) If you Instant access the best rate is 4.75% with Anglo Irish. According to a post here they are going to drop their rates on Monday. 

See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=102329



> 1. Best Lump Sum Personal Deposits
> 
> Best demand rate up to €100,000, Internet access not required.
> Anglo Irish Bank: Premium Demand (Discuss)
> ...



2) If you can lock then consider the below rates. Again, According to a post here Anglo Irish are going to drop their rates on Monday. 

See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101813



> Best Buys - Highest Term Deposit Rates
> 
> 6 Months - Irish Nationwide - 4.50%
> 1 Year - Anglo-Irish Bank - 4.90%
> ...


----------



## GeneralZod (17 Apr 2009)

Anglo seem to have just cut their 1 year rate to 4.4%.

Irish Nationwide now have the best 1 year rate at 4.65%.


----------

